# Does WNEP come in at all in Altoona, PA from the state collage, PA repater



## MFlynn3322 (May 22, 2015)

Does anyone in the Altoona, PA area know if the WNEP channel from Scranton, PA on an repater in the state collage, PA area able to pick up WNEP in the Altoona, PA area near ferncliff road or homer gap road? I have a place on ferncliff road in Altoona, PA 16601 with an off air antenna that is 30 ft off the ground and would like to be able to get WNEP at my place from the state collage, PA repater that is located near route 26 in pine grove mills, PA please comment back if WNEP is able to be picked up in the Altoona, PA area then so that I can point my antenna to the state collage area to pick WNEP up then. Thanks for your help on this matter then.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

WNEP's State College translator is very low power and barely makes it outside of State College itself:
http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.php?appid=1328051


----------



## MFlynn3322 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the input


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> WNEP's State College translator is very low power and barely makes it outside of State College itself:
> http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.php?appid=1328051


To add insult to injury, it looks like the ridge that Pennsylvania Furnace Road crosses over effectively squelches the signal in the direction of Altoona.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Trust me you're not missing much lol.

But you can go on Wnep.com, they are really good about putting up news fast.


----------



## MFlynn3322 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the inputs on this matter everyone


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Trust me you're not missing much lol.


Except a news department who thinks it's still 1993 and need to shrink primetime programming to slowly scroll primary election results, as if it's the only way to find out who won before the 11pm news...

(My mom was so pissed about that during the Dancing with the Stars finale, so I went in the attic and adjusted the antenna to pull in WPVI, one of the benefits of being about 2000ft high)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Exactly, I agree with you 100%.
One of the lucky Benifits of cable, We get 3 ABC networks. 
WPVI 6, WABC 7,and WNEP 16.
But only 2 NBC, and 2 CBS, and WCBS 2 is Blacked about 80% of the time.
One of my biggest gripes was satellites local offering, because it's Scranton DMA, 
I always used Pike county address.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Except a news department who thinks it's still 1993 and need to shrink primetime programming to slowly scroll primary election results, as if it's the only way to find out who won before the 11pm news...


This is a crime against humanity. I don't understand the utility (or the attraction) of showing election results before the results are decided. It isn't like you're going to miss "a big play" if you don't watch every second. The game is literally over by the time they show the initial results.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

harsh said:


> This is a crime against humanity. I don't understand the utility (or the attraction) of showing election results before the results are decided. It isn't like you're going to miss "a big play" if you don't watch every second. The game is literally over by the time they show the initial results.


They do this on WFMZ channel 69, but they are an independent and are only interrupting something like Dr. Phil. It's neat to see reports from the campaign HQ s.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mrknowitall526 said:


> They do this on WFMZ channel 69, but they are an independent and are only interrupting something like Dr. Phil. It's neat to see reports from the campaign HQ s.


Break-ins are a whole different can of worms versus overlaying/squeezing in the stats. Concession speeches are news but partial results are meaningless to all but those contemplating concession or declaring victory.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes and we aren't just talking about break ins, but also the non stop scrolls, and then the entire news cast has to still dedicate it's entire 1/2 repeating the same ****.

Wnep is the worst imo.
They pick the crappiest storys and play them over and over for 3 1/2 hours every morning.


----------

